# Tail Makers?



## oppdelta (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey there!

Could you recommend anyone who makes custom tails?

Just browsing around. See the quality etc.


----------



## KEVON (Aug 9, 2010)

Any suit maker usually does tails on the side.... So pick your favorite and sent them an e-mail!


----------



## oppdelta (Aug 9, 2010)

KEVON said:


> Any suit maker usually does tails on the side.... So pick your favorite and sent them an e-mail!


 

I know. But...I haven't stumbled on many fursuit makers. Anyone you know?


----------



## Tally (Aug 9, 2010)

You're in luck! We have a category specifically for fursuiting! 

And on this thread, you can actually see a whole list of fursuit makers.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

lascivuslutra on FA has really nice tails


----------



## oppdelta (Aug 9, 2010)

=O Thank you.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

always here to help


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 9, 2010)

I make tails! Uh...I don't have many examples at the moment, but you can click here and see. :3


----------



## Glitch (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello.
I do all of my own stuff.  Got commission info in the link, and a vid of me in my fursuit here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tm9kw8fFg0Q

Also, for future ref, this should be in The Black Market.


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 9, 2010)

Bir on here makes AMAZING yarn tails. If i had a 'sona with that sort of tail, i'd be getting her to make me one like -that- *snaps fingers*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 9, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/42331-Official-Fursuit-Help-Thread-%28For-those-looking-to-make-or-looking-to-buy%29 Is your friend.

Generally you want to look for people who have examples of previous work up.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 9, 2010)

Bir


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm gonna come on here and recommend Bir again. Or myself, if you're looking for anything poseable. 
Link in siggy, if you wanna see the type of tails I'm talking about.


----------



## Furr (Aug 10, 2010)

Aww what the heck Iâ€™ll throw myself out there. I also make custom fursuits. Tails tend to range around $75 to $100 depending on design. You can check out my work here http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrferret/


----------



## Bir (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi. x3

I make tails, as several people have said. But alas, my slots are forever long. It would be quite a while until you'd actually receive it. Unless you're going to MFF. Those are in top priority for me.


----------

